# Has anyone here trained under David Zacker?



## sofasurfer (Jun 27, 2010)

I've read a lot about him on line but most of it is from his own websites or his own opinions. Sure, hes famous, but I'd like to hear some personal experiences.
Got some?


----------



## MasterPistella (Jun 28, 2010)

Sorry sofasurfer. I never heard of him until I started posting. Same experience. Off of here, only a few news quips in TDK Times.


----------



## ShaMaiKu (Jun 29, 2010)

I've known GM Zacker for over 5 years now. Had him up to Canada to do a workshop and my brother, Master Terry Shaw has been down to train with GM Zacker dozens of times. GM Zacker is one of the best I have met in the Korean martial art of Tang Soo Do and I've been in the martial arts since 1968 and hold numerous black belts including a 6th degree in Tang Soo Do. My brother and I hooked up with GM Zacker just over 5 years ago when we were looking for someone with the same OLD SCHOOL background as us. My brother and I were trained in the Chang Mu Kwan lineage and after our instructor went back to Korea we trained in the more modern Tae Kwon Do schools. Over the years, too many times my brother and I kicked the butts of so-called Korean masters who came to North America telling us how the new way was better. We gave up on all that new stuff and went back to our more traditional roots and hooked up with GM Zacker's Tang Soo Do Society. If you have been around in the Korean martial arts, then you will know that Chang Mu Kwan use to teach the same forms as Tang Soo Do even though they called themselves Tae Kwon Do. These forms are not what is taught in the WT or IT groups. Anyway, the point being, GM David Zacker is a fantastic Tang Soo Do teacher and a rather tough fellow too. He has a great heart and is always ready to help those in need. 

Most Sincerely,
Mike of Mike's School of Self-Defence
Tang Soo Do, Hap Ki Do and Korean Mantis Fist Kung Fu


----------



## frankiefuller (Jun 29, 2010)

GM Zacker knows a great deal about martial arts.  If you're ever in the same training environment as him, you can just tell he knows what he's talking about.  His understanding and application of bunkai (bunseok) is immense, and he is also quite adept at using weapons.  I've come across few martial artists that have the ability to expound on what they know and clearly understand the roots of their martial arts.  I started out in Taekwondo and related studies for years before getting into Korean Karate and Tang Soo Do, and I must say that GM Zacker puts a great view of reality out there for self-defense as well.  His work background and upbringing put him into many hairy situations where he was forced to use self-defense, and those experiences alone contribute more to his understand of the difference between true martial arts and martial sports.  What's interesting about him is that he's such a nice guy and a caring person about the arts.  This comes out even more when you meet him in person that one can see that his goals are clearly not about the fame, glory, or any financial incentive to line his pockets, but the passion in spreading what he knows about the arts themselves to his students.  If anyone seeks knowledge from him in bettering themselves, they will understand that he only wants to make someone a good student and improve upon their own self-worth as capable martial artists; there's no question you can't ask of him to help you with, and there's no situation where he can't work with you, be understanding, and bring out the potential in yourself.  Check the video of him floating out there for yourself to see what he is really about.


----------



## sofasurfer (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for your replies. I hope to hear more.
I started Tae Kwon Do 6 years ago and had to stop after 3 months. So I have a speck of knowledge about a mass production class. Then last month I found a Tae Kwon Do class that was really affordable. I do not like it and I quit, but not before accidently stumbling upon an ad on Craigslist for "Christian Karate". 

I met GM Zacker yesterday and he gave me an intro class and I am joining tomorrow. His class is in Flint, Michigan at the Freedom Center North Church. He seems to be extremely knowledgable and a very pleasant person. He explains things simply and clearly. He doesn't push you farther then you can go. His demonstrations are easy to grasp and he certainly takes what he dishes out. He showed me many self defence techniques and I performed them and I gotta tell you, they work. Many of them are things I have never seen before. He explained that he is old school and demonstrated some techniques be comparing them to new school. I'm excited and looking forward to tomorrow. 

If anyone wants contact information, leave a post or contact me and I will let you give you the information.

Thanks all.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 30, 2010)

What's _Korean Mantis Fist Kung Fu?_ Just curious.


----------



## rick_tsdmdk (Jun 30, 2010)

I have known GM Zacker for several years.  He has been around for a long time, trained with several of the older masters, and has extensive knowledge of the art of Tang Soo Do.  He is particularly knowledgable about forms applications, which is an area I am interested in greatly, which is part of the reason I enjoy communicating with him.


----------



## ShaMaiKu (Jun 30, 2010)

Dear Tez3,

Korean Kung Fu...  There seems to be at least three branches of Korean Kung Fu.  Of course, all three originated in China, however, they took on a Korean flavour when the Chinese passed it on to their Korean students.  The three systems that I am aware of are:  Korean Ba Gua, Korean Ship Pal Gi and Korean Mantis.  Actually, the last two are really one and the same.  You can google So Rim Mantis Kung Fu and you will find one version of this and you can google Level 10 Kung Fu for a fellow who uses the Ship Pal Gi name.  I will have my new web page up in about 2 weeks and there will be more information there.

thanks,
Mike of Mike's School of Self-Defence


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 30, 2010)

ShaMaiKu said:


> Dear Tez3,
> 
> Korean Kung Fu... There seems to be at least three branches of Korean Kung Fu. Of course, all three originated in China, however, they took on a Korean flavour when the Chinese passed it on to their Korean students. The three systems that I am aware of are: Korean Ba Gua, Korean Ship Pal Gi and Korean Mantis. Actually, the last two are really one and the same. You can google So Rim Mantis Kung Fu and you will find one version of this and you can google Level 10 Kung Fu for a fellow who uses the Ship Pal Gi name. I will have my new web page up in about 2 weeks and there will be more information there.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you, I'm like the elephant's child when it comes to martial arts I'm afraid, I really like knowing about other styles.


----------



## ElmerGarrido (Jul 1, 2010)

I have meet a few GMs in the TSD world and have found Grandmaster Zacker to be one of the most knowledgeable in TSD and other arts. I have known him for several years and have gone to one of his seminars and was very impressed by his knowledge and skills. I recommend anyone to attend one of his seminars and see for themselves.


----------



## sofasurfer (Jul 1, 2010)

Went to my first class with GMZ yesterday. Very good experience. Did some good stretching and warm up routines and was instructed in various kicks and a couple stances. He doesn't just show 'n tell how to do things, he explains the reasons for each movement such as why the hands are held a certain way, etc. Everything he teaches comes with an explaination and a demonstration. He then instructed me in the first part of my first pattern. 
I think I am going to be very happy learning here.


----------



## tbma_mark (Jul 2, 2010)

I met GM Zacker close to 5 years ago.  I've trained under him and tested before him.  GM Zacker is a Christian, martial artist and a good man.  Ive met some other grandmasters, and O Senseis.  By far GM Zacker is the most outgoing, friendly and personable.  He will work you in training and testing.  May be even use you as Uki.  But its well worth it.  

Like one of the other guys posted, he's been around awhile.  I think he told me he's been studying martial arts for some 42 years.  If I recall correctly hes studied under GM Drouillard and GM Jae Joon Kim.  The amount of knowledge he has on martial arts is amazing.

Traditionalists sometimes have a problem with GM Zackers beliefs of the applications of the forms.  Traditionally that middle block is a middle block, the down block is a down block, the double knife hand etc.  The way GM Zacker interprets as counter strikes, joint locks and throws.  You see he not only looks at the Korean, but the Japanese, the Okinawan and even the Chinese interpretations.  This is where he tends to ruffle the feathers of the traditionalists.  

When I started studying TSD, I would ask why would you down block a kick, punch the aggressor in the chest, then turn your back to him (the opening move to phyung ahn cho dan).  You didnt knock him out of the fight.  It took GM Zacker about 30 minutes into the 4-hour seminar to look way beyond the obvious and as he says, see the forest through the trees.  I was shown how the same joint locks and throws from Aikido were also in the phyung ahns of TSD.  Things started to make real sense then.    

I will probably catch a little ridicule for saying the Aikido is in TSD.  But once youve heard him talk and trained with him, its then that you understand.  

Hes a GM, founder of the Tang Soo Do Martial Arts Society/International Martial Arts Society, and a friend.  There is not enough good things I can say about him.


----------

